# Yay!!! Eggs!!!



## agent A (Jan 29, 2012)

So my female Bombina orientalis Moaper laid eggs sometime while I was camping

Not sure if they r fertile, I've had a female in the past lag infertile eggs but she was the only one to hibernate at the time

All of my toads hibernated for 11 weeks and it's been 2 weeks since they woke up

There r a good 50 eggs in the clump, of varying sizes but all round

Not sure if they r fertile, Moaper now rejects any male who attempts to mate with her, maybe cause she just laid eggs, but I'm not sure

Anyone have any thoughts?

Thanx


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 29, 2012)

Where did she lay?


----------



## agent A (Jan 29, 2012)

in the water  

around the grass and bamboo in the tank


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 29, 2012)

Floating or sinking?


----------



## agent A (Jan 29, 2012)

they were at the bottom of the tank, but i think fresh eggs of any frog do that

they sink


----------



## agent A (Feb 5, 2012)

The eggs appear a bit larger but seem slow to grow

Could too little oxygen be to blame?


----------

